# Food Issues?



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't have a lot of experience with NB's LID lines (which includes the duck and potato) but I have a lot of experience with their Original Ultra formula. What I have experienced with it is if I feed too much of it, the dog gets runny poo. Don't know if that holds true for the LID lines, as they are lower protein and shouldn't be as rich. 

Sounds to me like he could just have an imbalance in his GI system from the move, the stress, the food change all rolled into a short amount of time. I would try and find a good probiotic to give him for a while, to help get his digestive system straightened out.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd look for other options; there have been several recalls on NB foods ---- not sure if anything currently, but I know in 2010 and there was another time. That would be a flag for me. There are so many other brands out there without recalls, I'd look at options in your area. Just my opinion. One recall is too many in my opinion.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I have to disagree about the recalls. There are very few foods [that I am aware of] that have NOT had recalls. Almost every brand I can think of has had at least a few. I don't recall hearing any about Champion foods (Orijen, Acana), but most have had at least a couple of recalls. I don't think that the fact that a company has HAD a recall is what is important. I think it is how they HANDLE the recall that shows where their priorities lies and how much integrity they have, and that is what makes me have faith in a company.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree there can be a recall for one reason in certain batches, but I still would steer away from any company with multiple recalls. I may be overcautious, but I feel very strongly about what I feed my companion animals. Here is a good link, 2011 Dog Food Recall List and Alerts


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

My old mix, Hannah, and our daughter's standard poodle, Chalumeau are both on the Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Fish Limited Ingredient Diet. They are both doing AWESOME on it. They love it and they have great coats, skin, poos, etc... I have zero complaints (except the fact that it smells like FISH!!) :lol:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I am sure we may overthink the whole issue at times; for instance, my sister has three dogs, a rescue poodle, a ****zu mix, and a spaniel (interesting group, eh?) and she has had them in Kibbles and Bits (my comment of OMG fell on deaf ears)...... and, her dogs all seem to do fine. She does feed them other food, too, but the K&B is the kibble which she puts down for them. Jake, on the other hand, LOVED the Kibbles & Bits when we visited.......I think he felt like he was on vacation or something. So, I do agree you can over-analyze, but I know when I go to buy my dog food, I am very picky. I am sure lots of dogs do well on many of them.


----------

